# learned a valuable lesson today



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Needless to say I learned the hard way that you should always keep you finder away from the release untilyou are ready to fire.

I go this bad boy after I accidentl touched off the release in mid draw. I definatelty won't be making this mistake twice!!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

OUCH!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The "idiot" mark of a bow hunter...... like the cut on the eye with someone with a rifle... ;-)

I have been there and done that. I bought a new bow this year.....mathews z7 extreme. Anyway the grip is angled just a little different from my old bow. Yep after shooting it 5 times one night.... A bruise about that size appeared....string lash.

But nothing I am sure a cold one or 13 won't cure. :beer:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Alway draw your bow back with your trigger finger wedged in BEHIND the trigger....


----------



## Dan189 (Nov 8, 2007)

AdamFisk said:


> Alway draw your bow back with your trigger finger wedged in BEHIND the trigger....


second that.... few years back I was using a old worn down release, drew back and clocked myself in the jaw. My finger is now always behind the trigger.


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

couple years ago i used a very touchy chappy boss that opened mid draw almost broke my own nose sure am glad it didn't hit my arm i would have known which was worse


----------

